# MTD Tecumseh Leaking Oil



## Brocneal

I have a 90's model Tecumseh that is leaking oil from the drain or vent tube, whatever the tube is by the Carb. It's somewhat milky at first and then it turns to a darker brown. It'll barely seap out at first and then once its ran for about a minute it starts coming out more. I just picked up the snowblower for free and that's the only thing wrong with it. Big fix? Easy fix? Maybe incorrect oil or too much oil? Was hoping someone with more experience could steer me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## micah68kj

Check oil level.


----------



## Brocneal

So is that a normal thing for it to do if the oil level is incorrect?


----------



## micah68kj

If the oil is overfilled it has to go.somewhere. Did you youtube this? Did you google it? I have never had one do this but i have never had an overfilled engine. 
The milky stuff is simply from condensation. It'll clear out when the engine warms up. Usually caused by not running it to full operating temp.


----------



## micah68kj

Have you done a compression test on it? Does it start pretty easily? Might have a broken ring.


----------



## Brocneal

I tried both and didnt see any results similar to the problem I have. It starts right up on the first pull actually, I haven't done a compression test because it runs great and I haven't felt like I've needed to. So draining the oil and refilling it would probably be the first thing to do?


----------



## 1132le

Brocneal said:


> I tried both and didnt see any results similar to the problem I have. It starts right up on the first pull actually, I haven't done a compression test because it runs great and I haven't felt like I've needed to. So draining the oil and refilling it would probably be the first thing to do?


See if its over filled 1st most likely not that


----------



## micah68kj

Brocneal said:


> I tried both and didnt see any results similar to the problem I have. It starts right up on the first pull actually, I haven't done a compression test because it runs great and I haven't felt like I've needed to. So draining the oil and refilling it would probably be the first thing to do?


If it starts easily it more than likely has good compression so no broken ring so no blow by. Probably overfilled. Drain and refill w/proper amount. Let us know how it truns out.


----------



## Brocneal

1132le said:


> Brocneal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried both and didnt see any results similar to the problem I have. It starts right up on the first pull actually, I haven't done a compression test because it runs great and I haven't felt like I've needed to. So draining the oil and refilling it would probably be the first thing to do?
> 
> 
> 
> See if its over filled 1st most likely not that
Click to expand...

 most likely not what? Overfilled?


----------



## Brocneal

micah68kj said:


> Brocneal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried both and didnt see any results similar to the problem I have. It starts right up on the first pull actually, I haven't done a compression test because it runs great and I haven't felt like I've needed to. So draining the oil and refilling it would probably be the first thing to do?
> 
> 
> 
> If it starts easily it more than likely has good compression so no broken ring so no blow by. Probably overfilled. Drain and refill w/proper amount. Let us know how it truns out.
Click to expand...

 I will do that. That was one of my first thoughts but wasn't sure. So if its overfilled, the condensation will be whitish and overflow through the tube by the carburetor? I was hoping it wasn't a bad deal or something too big, cause it's a great running machine and would hate to mess with it


----------



## 1132le

The 1st thing you did is check the oil on and unknown machine right???????????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Brocneal said:


> So draining the oil and refilling it would probably be the first thing to do?


It's pretty basic. Stop and take a breath and just check the oil level to see where you're at. IF, IF it's over full then draining and refilling would be a good idea. If the level is correct then depending on condition, dirty, dark, thin, smells of gas, ..... you might want to wait until you find out why it's leaking before you drain and refill. But you and us knowing it's over full or not is the first step.

Checking the level is way before playing what if on all the things it might be. How about a photo of this place it's leaking ?? Once you check the oil and it's ok then you might want to check the breather to see if maybe something is gummed up in there and it's not separating the oil vapor out of the crankcase vapors and is instead passing too much on to the carb.

.


----------



## Brocneal

I checked the oil and it's about 1/4"-1/2" above full. Here's pictures of the tube its leaking out of and the dipstick.


----------



## micah68kj

Too much oil. Drain at least some of it. It should *never* read above the crosshatch marks. A little low is better than a little high.


----------



## Brocneal

Is there an easy way to drain a little bit of oil or am I better off to just drain it all and change the oil and get the correct amount of oil in there?


----------



## tpenfield

Was it overfilled? No use speculating until that is determined.


----------



## Brocneal

tpenfield said:


> Was it overfilled? No use speculating until that is determined.


 yes it was


----------



## micah68kj

Brocneal said:


> Is there an easy way to drain a little bit of oil or am I better off to just drain it all and change the oil and get the correct amount of oil in there?


Ok. Somehow tip the machine away from the drain plug. Support the machine and then remove plug. Slowly (somehow) slowly tip it back.till it drains some out. I have never done this but I don't know how else to do it unless.you can suck.some out with a turkey baster or suction pump. Or you can just take the plug out, drain some then reinstall plug. It'll be messy but possible.


----------



## 1132le

micah68kj said:


> Too much oil. Drain at least some of it. It should *never* read above the crosshatch marks. A little low is better than a little high.



On tecs I disagree
i run mine at 3725 rpm 125 rpm above where everyone says the blow up
i run my tecs 1/8 of inch above full
never had 1 blow in 35 plus yrs
the hmsk100 i just got was set to 3725 ish today


----------



## Brocneal

Maybe I'll try that later tonight and see what happens. Hopefully thats all that's wrong!


----------



## Grunt

The oil looks darker than normal, why not just drain it all and refill with fresh oil to eliminate any possible water,gas or metal chips in the old oil.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:iagree: Just easier to dump it all out and refill it up to the full mark. We're on page three and still trying to just get the oil level figured out. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

That hose you show looks like the one that comes off the crankcase breather. On a car it would be a PCV valve and like on a car once the oil is separated from the vapor that hose is usually connected to the air filter housing so the vapors can get sucked back into the engine and burnt. Check to see if there is a nipple on the air cleaner housing that hose should be attached to. On older engines it does just hang down and vents out to the open
If the separator isn't working correctly or the engine is worn out with a lot of blow by it might be allowing too much oil into the filter housing and soaking the air filter. Might be why it's just hanging free. That or someone took off the air cleaner and forgot to reconnect the hose.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...b8bnew_x2xnnxv_2fqq4lpgd0do_oc-saam7mealw_wcb






.


----------



## Brocneal

I may change the oil but I just want to see if the oil level is the problem before I put fresh oil in. Its connected to this


----------



## Landngroove

Start the engine and let it run to fully warmed up. Drain the oil. Refill with correct amount. Run the engine again. Does it leak? Best case, no more leak. Worst case, it still leaks. If so go on to next item, to test. Now you have eliminated possible overfill.


----------



## Brocneal

I drained some oil out of it and started it up and it's not leaking oil anymore. It's still got some moisture coming out though. I don't know if you can tell from the picture. It just seems like water pretty much, if you get it on your hand its totally clear


----------



## micah68kj

*.*



Brocneal said:


> I drained some oil out of it and started it up and it's not leaking oil anymore. It's still got some moisture coming out though. I don't know if you can tell from the picture. It just seems like water pretty much, if you get it on your hand its totally clear


It is c o n d e n s a t i o n. 
I think I told you this. Run it long enough and it will clear out. :wink2:


----------



## Jackmels

Oil Leaks By the Filler Tube can be caused by a Clogged Breather Tube. Seen it More than Once. You Can Thank Me Later.


----------



## Grunt

Brocneal, could you post the model number of your Tecumseh engine??


----------



## Brocneal

micah68kj said:


> Brocneal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drained some oil out of it and started it up and it's not leaking oil anymore. It's still got some moisture coming out though. I don't know if you can tell from the picture. It just seems like water pretty much, if you get it on your hand its totally clear
> 
> 
> 
> It is c o n d e n s a t i o n.
> I think I told you this. Run it long enough and it will clear out.
Click to expand...

 that's what it's looking like! Cause it's really watery so I'm not too worried now, the oil scared me. I had it running for about 10 minutes and I didn't see a drop of oil!


----------



## Brocneal

Grunt said:


> Brocneal, could you post the model number of your Tecumseh engine??


 it's the OHSK50-68501A


----------



## tpenfield

@*Brocneal* , there is a check valve in the valve cover which lets air/liquid out, but should not let it back in. Its purpose is to get rid of excess gasses/air in the crank case as the engine runs. The engines have what is know as 'splash' lubrication, which is a 'paddle' attaches to the connecting rod that splashes the oil in the crankcase causing it to lubricate the internal engine parts. With too much oil in the engine, an excessive amount of oil makes its way up to the valves on the top of the engine, where some of it gets pushed out the check valve and down the tube that you see.



If you are now getting visible moisture out of the tube, it may indicate that you have some condensation (water) in the oil. Best to change the oil and fill back to the proper level. there is great wisdom in the dipstick as noted below. . . Click image for larger picture.
.


----------



## Brocneal

Thank you. That's the plan, I just wanted to see if I needed to fix any big problems that I'd have to drain the oil again to fix. So you think this is totally normal? That if I change the oil it should clear up? It looks like the oil is 5W-30 and they require 21 ounces, can anyone confirm that amount? I don't have the manual and the google search pulls up different models close to this one.


----------



## Grunt

Here is a link to the manual. 21 ounces is correct.


http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## tpenfield

Brocneal said:


> Thank you. That's the plan, I just wanted to see if I needed to fix any big problems that I'd have to drain the oil again to fix. S*o you think this is totally normal? That if I change the oil it should clear up?* It looks like the oil is 5W-30 and they require 21 ounces, can anyone confirm that amount? I don't have the manual and the google search pulls up different models close to this one.



We wouldn't be telling you so, if we did not think it was the solution to your issues.


----------



## gregg

Grunt said:


> Here is a link to the manual. 21 ounces is correct.
> 
> 
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


Go and get the wife's measuring cup.....she won't mind :smile2:


----------



## paulm12

just note that you may not get a full 21oz in the machine, there is always a bit of oil left in after draining from the plug. Fill to the dipstick level.


----------



## Brocneal

I changed the oil and it seemed to get better. So I guess I'll watch it and see if I find anymore leaks. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------

